# Bagged MK5's Info



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

If this has already been done then disregard this. I just want to see how many mk5's are bagged and some basic info on them
Would also be nice as a headcount of how many there are, especially in the states
*
1 Picture
When bags were installed:
Basic Info:
Fender to ground measurement:
Location-* 








When bags were installed: September 2008
Basic Info: Air Ride Technologies, bags over ksport, slam specialties re 6 rear bags, universal air front bags
Fender - ground measurement: 21.75" front, will measure the back later (19x8.5 et 30 on 215-35-19)
Location - Texas

_Modified by f_399 at 12:13 PM 6-5-2009_


_Modified by f_399 at 12:14 PM 6-5-2009_


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice this will help out alot. could you add to the list a pic of the rear trunk set up also.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Bump would love to see this


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Ok this is the last post I am going to post about my rabbit since I do not own it anymore...








When bags were installed: May 2007
Basic Info: Custom Koni dampeners, UAS Bags, custom one-off brackets
Fender - ground measurement: 21.75" front x 20.5" rear (keep in mind those measurements are on 19s







)
Location - Use to be Ohio (now it's in the south).


----------



## mkr001 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Bagged MK5's Info (f_399)*

bump. This is a useful thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Bagged MK5's Info (mkr001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkr001* »_bump. This is a useful thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

explain to me its use?


----------



## mkr001 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Bagged MK5's Info (From 2 to 5)*

Its use is to help others attempting air ride to see what's out there, what has been done and what works well. Just like when people ask for photos of 18" wheels would look like on a gti except this is actually "useful"


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Bagged MK5's Info (mkr001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkr001* »_Its use is to help others attempting air ride to see what's out there, what has been done and what works well. Just like when people ask for photos of 18" wheels would look like on a gti except this is actually "useful"










hahahh you listed my exact point... there is a what set thread.. and about a million other threads in this forum that showcase people builds.. 
I just dont see the need... im a sour puss though


----------



## mkr001 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Bagged MK5's Info (From 2 to 5)*

True but I suppose the intent of the op was to bring everything to one place specifically for MKVs. I wish they would do that with other threads too


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Bagged MK5's Info (mkr001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkr001* »_True but I suppose the intent of the op was to bring everything to one place specifically for MKVs. I wish they would do that with other threads too


your specifically in the air ride forums....... which is pretty specific.


----------



## superetaturbo (Jul 14, 2008)

bump for a great tread... to bad im still a lil lost lol


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (superetaturbo)*

bump
there a bunch of mk5's on air now, a good overview for others looking to go air and want basic info 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (f_399)*

Installed March 2009
Kit:
Bagyard Front struts.
Slam Specialties RE5 rear bags
Slip and skinny 5 gal tank.
dual SMC water traps.
2 Viair duel needle 160psi gauges.
2 6 prong switches ( front up/down, rear up/down)
Bilstein Rear sport shocks
Back to Basics rear cups.
Dual viair 400's
110/145 pressure switch.
Fittings and other misc stuff.
AFC 3/8 manifold valves.
Fablab Pressurite.
Measurements ill get later
Pic of the car on the temp wheels.








new wheels








_Modified by runnin9z at 2:56 AM 4-14-2009_


_Modified by runnin9z at 1:25 PM 6-5-2009_


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_

your specifically in the air ride forums....... which is pretty specific.










PSI I am gonna go on EG and make the exact same thread just to piss you off.... j/k


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Projeck Krossbreed: January 2009
Basic Info: Mason Tech "Sig Series" Universal Air Bags, [email protected] for air management.
Location: Long Island, NY.


----------



## chase20v (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

Customer build,
this is the build
Includes:
Mason Tech/Koni Sport Adjustable Front Strut Assemblies
Universal Air Aero Sport Bags
Mason-Tech/Universal Air "Air House" Rear Air Bags
Koni Sport Adjustable Rear Shocks
5-gallon air tank
Parker water/oil separator
Viair 400 Air compressor 135/150psi switch and relay
5-Switch Controller
Universal Air 3/8" manifold valves
Dual-needle Viair 200psi air pressure gauges
Removed rear upper mounts


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Bagged MK5's Info (f_399)*









Installed: March 2009
Basic Info: Mason-Tech Accuair Koni (see: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4321895)
Measurements: None until I get the right tire/wheel combo on.
Location: Columbus, OH







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Supplicium at 2:35 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

mason tech signature series fronts koni shocks and universal air bags in the rear
21.5" all around 
installed summer 2008
easystreet managment
2 400c compressors and 5 gal tank


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

bagyard air kit
dual viair 480 compressors
1/4" line
eai 7 switch box
c notched frame
1 5 gal tank
8 asco 3/8" valves
cars location in ct right by the casinos


----------



## Gkap (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Bagged MK5's Info (f_399)*









Bags Installed: 
Feb. 2nd. 2009
Basic Info: 
Airlift Digital system
2 Viair 400's 
5 gallon tank
EasyStreet Auto Pilot Digital Controller
Fender to Ground: 
Need to get on that 
Location: 
Canada



_Modified by Gkap at 10:53 PM 4-24-2009_


----------



## sKrApEz (Aug 20, 2008)

awesome thread


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*









*Bags Installed*: 
May 2009
*Basic Setup*:
UV Air Bags over FKs
8 3/8 ASCO Valves
5 Gallon Tank
AVS 7 Button Switchbox
Viair 400c
*Measurements*:
Fronts: 22" 
Rears: 20 3/4"
*Location*:
New Jersey


_Modified by Shortys99887 at 6:48 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*









*Bags Installed*: 
March 2009
*Basic Setup*:
UV Air Bags over Patec holeshorts (swapping out for FK's soon)
(8) 3/8 SMC Valves
5 Gallon Tank
AVS 7 Switchbox
Single Viair 400c
*Measurements*:
haven't measured
*Location*:
New York


_Modified by VDFOSHO at 7:33 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

updated measurements http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

